# New babies!!!!



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Okay, so I had four possibly pregnant animals(Two mice and two goats, one of each most definitely pregnant) And when I got home from someone's house (Around one.) The for sure pregnant one was like a softball, lol. So, we went shopping and when we came back, I went on my 'rounds' to see if we had any kind of babies, and when I checked on my mice, the first thing I thought, is "Wait. She's skinny." Lol!! She has seven pinks. I just got to look enough to see that, and see their milk bands when the two girls went to eat. Couldn't see how many boys and girls. The mother is a pied black/grey tan(Not sure which. I though she was black, but it's kinda light, like my rats steel blue) And the father is some kind of a marked brindle. Not sure what the markings are, maybe pied? I'm really excited to see the colors. I'm most likely going to keep a couple girls, if there are any pied tans.

Not sure if my other girl is pregnant, or just a fat brindle.

I'll get pictures later.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations on the babies.  Sounds like Mum is Blue, not Black, but can't tell without pictures (proper ones).
There will only be pied if the daddy-o has a pied-gene.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'll try to get some, but I don't really want to disturb her too much. I will get some pictures of the boy though. Maybe someone can tell me what his markings are, lol. They're just pet store mice, so pet quality, but they're healthy and not at all aggressive. The boy and mom(Mozart and Yvonna) Are a little skittish still though. The female brindle(Lemon) is really tame. So, if she is pregnant, the litter will be 100% brindle then, since my buck is brindle too, right?


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm thinking she's probably a blue, as her tan(Since she is so heavily marked, there is only a little bit under her bum, and on her back leg.) is also a little lighter. I got some pics, now to upload, lol.


----------



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, there were three boys and four girls. Three of them, had they been rats, I would have called 'berkshires' Maybe they're just going to be tans with a blaze? Two of those were boys, one a girl. Sadly, one of those boys passed. I think he was a brindle. Now, there's ony one brindle, the 'berkshire' girl. The last boy looks like a poor banded, like his dad. Two of the girls look pied, and the third looks almost like a poor dutch, with the spots by her ears and butt, but she is probably just a pied, since she has one random mark on her back.

They are eight days old today.


----------

